# jack in the box



## fbear (Aug 8, 2007)

I am trying to find "Pop Goes the Weasel" like it would sound from a Jack - in - the - Box. Like an EVIL Jack - in - the - Box!

Any ideas??


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Check all my sound files,sorry nothin that comes close. Unless somelse here has something,you may have to do a sound search,download the song & then run it thru audacity ( free sound morfing program) & tweak it to your taste.


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/index.html

And also I believe Nox Arcana's Darklore Manor has a track like that. I can't listen to the samples at work (streaming firewall) but check this out


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

I looked al over the web yesterday, and I couldnt' find a single recording of an actual jack in the box.


----------



## quakrspecl (Aug 21, 2006)

fbear said:


> I am trying to find "Pop Goes the Weasel" like it would sound from a Jack - in - the - Box. Like an EVIL Jack - in - the - Box!
> 
> Any ideas??


Well I've got a 13 sec clip of a hand cranked Jack-in-the-Box playing "Pop Goes the Weasel". You can hear the mechanics and such. Not certain it's that evil, but if you use your imagination...

Two versions.
The 1st is a raw recording, the 2nd slowed down a bit.

http://pheelynngroovy.com/jack.mp3

http://pheelynngroovy.com/jack_slower.mp3

No grinning at the file names!



q


----------



## Hallowtheme (Jul 31, 2006)

*Making a jack-n-the-box*

Are you making a giant Jack-n-the-box too?


----------



## Scare Thy Neighbor (Jul 18, 2009)

I am also looking for a demented jack sound how did you do i haven't had much luck


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

The file links arent working for me.


----------



## BoogieMan (Jun 10, 2009)

Links probably aren't working due to the date that they were posted . They're probably wiped off the site by now .

08/09/2007

But , not sure if this would help , but heres a sound file I found that might help you :

http://www.handcranktoys.com/weasel2.wav

and another :

http://www.hedstorm.net/HAUNT/SoundEffects/HAUNTMUSIC/pop-g-w.mp3

And one more ... slightly modified from original track . Not POP GOES THE WEASEL , but , might work for ya :

tinkertrain intro.mp3


----------



## Scare Thy Neighbor (Jul 18, 2009)

Thank you i will try them the last one wouldn't download but it might be that i have dial up i will try another computer.


----------



## shadowopal (Sep 6, 2007)

Send me an email if you don't find anything shadowopalATgmailDOTcom . I did a giant Jack in the box a few years ago and I still have the music file on a disc somewhere, I'll track it down if you don't find what you're looking for. You can hear the track in this video at 4:10.

YouTube - Haunted Garage Lincolnwood 2007 Walk through


----------



## Kammo (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been looking for the jack in the box sound for 5 hours now and all I get are broken links and not the right sound. Is there anyone out there that has this sound file? 
I have a huge, evil jack in the box to put out this year, but no pop goes the weasel sound. 
Any help?


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Jun 6, 2009)

I have two pretty good ones..PM me and I will email them to you.

Whispers


----------



## NIL8r (Sep 22, 2009)

I have an old Mattel "Snoopy in the Music Box" that plays "Oh Where, Oh Where Has My Little Dog Gone".

I recorded some samples this evening. The tuning on this thing is not the best. But I thinkit's vintage late 60's with a metal box.
Let me know your thoughts. I used a cheap PC microphone.

WAV files can be found at:

4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download pgw-1.wav
4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download pgw-2.wav
4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download pgw-3.wav


----------

